# Cars in nice places



## Mondeo220

I've combined a few hobbies of mine, one being my car, the other a strange addiction to disused railways and bridges, and finally, a bit of amateur photography.

Sadly, the light was getting a bit low, and i didnt have my tripod with me, so left the camera on a manual setting, meaning quite a high ISO.

But i actually quite like the grainy look!

Small bit of history, the bridge in the background used to be part of the Midlands and Great Northern Railway line from Great Yarmouth Beach. It was a very popular line back in its day with seaside tourists. Closed in the late 50's, and as with much of our railway history, most signs gone.

Loads of bridges remain however, and this one is the 2nd bridge out from the Yarmouth Beach site, heading towards Cromer.

Typically, a house has been built right on the track bed although strangely, other houses built near it retain a long alleyway next to their back gardens which was the route of the track.


----------



## Needs a clean

Nic pic mate. Im away to go back to the Mondeo after the Audi. Going for the ST TDCI Estate. Brilliant cars!


----------



## Mondeo220

Excellent all rounder, especially if you have a dog to carry about!


----------



## Mondeo220

Any more thoughts? I got plenty more!


----------



## Gruffs

It's not a car and it's wasn't a nice place for some people but i like it.

The missus took it in 2004 onthe best holiday of our lives.


----------



## Needs a clean

Mondeo220 said:


> Excellent all rounder, especially if you have a dog to carry about!


I have 3 dogs to carry about now!!!


----------



## Franco50

I often take pics of my car when out and about and I would love to be able to get some at an old disused factory or industrial site of some kind but havn't been able to do so yet. There is an old mental hospital site not far from me which was laid out like a small village with lots of separate buildings and would be great for car shots but all the access roads to it have locked barriers and you can't get the car in.

Below are some I've taken of my past few cars while out in the countryside.


----------



## NickTB

A couple of my car, and a couple from Las Vegas..


----------



## prokopas




----------



## Guest

Car i detailed and went for a photoshoot at a cattle mart + beach


----------



## The Cueball

:thumb:


----------



## S63

The trusty old S500 (hope it's gone to a good home) in a location befitting its regal elegance.


----------



## AustCy

some nice shots


----------



## Mondeo220

Ah, some replies!

Might as well post some more..


----------



## aledjones_lex

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## cortinajim

Glamis Castle


----------



## Shiny

I love that Cortina, brings a smile to my face each time i see a pick, superb.

A couple from me. The Accord at Ashton Keynes lakes -










And the Prelude at South Cerney Viaduct


----------



## Franco50

Love this one mate. :thumb:


----------



## ksm1985

I appear to have lost the best pics of my car, no idea where they've gone, quite pissed off 

Here's one of stonehaven harbour, and the other ones of the road to the lecht ski centre,taken on a compact camera, not so great lol


----------



## VixMix

Ah Bangour...

http://www.flickr.com/photos/eddiemac39/sets/72157623827183234/

That chap seems to get access, I believe there is security, I wonder if its worth a chat with them to see if you can get access for photography only?


----------



## Ebbe J




----------



## ozzy

Here is one of mine from a while ago :thumb:


----------



## ToddyE46

Good choice of settings for each of the pics, enough to set the scene without taking away from the focal point that is the car!


----------



## Franco50

VixMix said:


> Ah Bangour...
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/eddiemac39/sets/72157623827183234/
> 
> That chap seems to get access, I believe there is security, I wonder if its worth a chat with them to see if you can get access for photography only?


That's right, it was Bangour hospital I was referring to in my earlier post but looking at that guy's photos it would appear he was on foot? I know you can walk in as a lot of people walk dogs there but there isn't any vehicle access, at least none that I know of unless there is a sneaky way in. As far as I am aware there isn't any on-site security either but there again I havn't really investigated the place enough. I am on hols next week so might drop by and see what's what. :thumb:


----------



## buckas

The Cueball said:


> :thumb:


Rannoch Mor? :car:


----------



## buckas

My old one :car:



















bro in-law's RRS


















:thumb:


----------



## ksm1985

Ozzy - nice fiesta


----------



## scotgirl500

Here is my Fiat 500 at Glamis Castle


----------



## 1999grad

My car at an aerodrome in NE Spain:


----------



## dubnut71

2 from me!

Found in the desert, SOCAL 2009









And whilst not strictly a car , my bike in a massive puddle!


----------



## WR1 Shane

Im no photography expert but I rather like theese I took yesterday


----------



## will-i-a-m

Here's a some i rather like  :thumb:


----------



## dale205mills

These are from my classic and sports car photo shot, which was with a mk1 golf gti.


----------



## Alfa GTV




----------



## gatecrasher3




----------



## AshD




----------



## Murray

On our epic caravanning trip around Spain in 2009 - we spent the night camping at a motorway services near Caceres.










A couple of years back with the Saab at Harewood house










I have more but i dont have them on my flickr!


----------



## DomIpswich

Very jealous of where some of you guys live with amazing scenery for taking pics of cars!


----------



## Grinnall v8

My GP outside Royal Troon Golf Club:thumb:










Me in ma wee countryman going round the Nurburgring in the summer










My old cooper at the top of The Rest and Be Thankfull










Old cooper again witha couple of fans:lol:










TR 7v8










Another of the GP


----------



## Naranto

Blast up Prescot Hill Climb circuit during Le Vie En Bleu weekend


----------



## Mick

Grinnall v8 said:


> My GP outside Royal Troon Golf Club:thumb:


thats a nice pic, nice taste in cars too i hasten to add :thumb:


----------



## VW Golf-Fan




----------



## Jonas & Jonas




----------



## VW Golf-Fan




----------



## ksm1985




----------



## VW Golf-Fan




----------



## craig_bora16v




----------



## DRWood

Mine in Andorra during a 2 week road trip around Northern Spain


----------



## butcher

Not the greatest of photos, but this is one of my favourite places close by. 15 minute drive and I get here, sat at a crossroads just outside of a tiny rural village, surrounded by the most pretty moorland, overlooking a reservoir. 









It's nice when it's not windy, anyway..


----------



## VW Golf-Fan




----------



## simonjj

Nearly ten years old this picture, but still one of my favourites of my first Subaru outside my dads place in the Dordogne.


----------



## hmsilset

Old and new pictures of my car at home.

Last trip up the mountain 2010.























































3 years ago.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan

My beloved:


----------

